# California car scents any 6 for £9.90 @ Electronic World eBay



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just spotted on HUKD
http://r.ebay.com/n93nEe


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

ordered! Good Find!

Thanks

Rich


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice spot, just ordered some.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow that's cheap! Well done Natalie


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't buy the coconut people it's rubbish !


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

Nearly bought one yesterday for £3, cheers for this!
I've never tried these before though. Which would you guys recommend?


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Natalie! Was going to order some the other day good thing I didn't.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I used to love them but some I have tried are just too over powering but they last long time remember to turn the stuff in side to get more out


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice find:thumb:. Coronado cherry for me, and a couple of Shasta strawberry. Depends on what you normally like really.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The Cherry is very nice, i have 1 in the bathroom


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Good spot. I was just going to be picking a couple of these up this week :thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

The cherry for me! Richtung - put me on to them!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

6 cherry on the way


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great price although i have a couple boxes of these sitting around.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

moono16v said:


> 6 cherry on the way


Did you get to choose flavours when ordering as listing says random ones will be sent?


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> Did you get to choose flavours when ordering as listing says random ones will be sent?


yep, you choose which flavour you want. I suspect Cherry will be the most popular choice!


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

I've never had these so I'd prefer a mixed batch of ones I can choose. I'm ordering 4 for £7.49 here if anybody is interested:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALIFORNI...re_Cleaning&hash=item230bc01ce1#ht_4527wt_986

These guys allow the option of choosing which ones you'd like as I'm thinking if I choose 6 random in the first link I'll receive 6 of the least popular ones haha


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice deal indeed but I prefer to choose the scents even in additional cost .
Btw Coronado cherry is awesome , bubblegum is good , napa grape is a NO !!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Flavour?! You guys aren't eating them are you? 

Nice find, the Coronado Cherry smell lovely.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

where do you guys put these? in the boot or under seats? I usually play taxi for the football lads and can get a tad stinky, would 2 be over powering?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've seen some Dillon, hanging one from the rear view mirror!! :doublesho


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

I find they fit in the drinks holder of my car (Volkswagen) a treat.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Cheers for that, ordered a mixed set to try out.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Great find.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Laguna Breeze is the best by a mile!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice find! Going to order some later.

Mike


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

V3nom said:


> Laguna Breeze is the best by a mile!


Hope so...Ive just ordered 6. Fancied a change from Coronado Cherry 
Mike


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

oh hell yeah ! - 18 on the way. I use them in the toilet and in the car. Shame you couldn't mix-n-match... Ummmm cherry, strawberry and Laguna breeze !


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If you add a message to the seller when you order you can pick different scents


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

This offer is better: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALIFORNI...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2556fc9f73

At least you can pick your desired scent and the difference in price is insignificantly


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Rainbow said:


> This offer is better: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALIFORNI...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2556fc9f73
> 
> At least you can pick your desired scent and the difference in price is insignificantly


*cough*



Natalie said:


> If you add a message to the seller when you order you can pick different scents


*edit* although I haven't tried this just going by what people on HUKD have said.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

They have been doing these for a couple of months now.

Good reminder, still not gotten any myself yet...:lol:


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Natalie, I may be wrong, but from this "PLEASE NOTE WHEN SELECTING RANDOM MIXTURE WE ARE UNABLE TO ACCEPT REQUESTS FOR SPECIFIC SCENTS - WE WILL SEND ANY 6 FROM OUR RANGE" on the bottom of the page I was left with the impression that they will send any 6 scents chosen by them.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Rainbow said:


> Natalie, I may be wrong, but from this "PLEASE NOTE WHEN SELECTING RANDOM MIXTURE WE ARE UNABLE TO ACCEPT REQUESTS FOR SPECIFIC SCENTS - WE WILL SEND ANY 6 FROM OUR RANGE" on the bottom of the page I was left with the impression that they will send any 6 scents chosen them.


Ah, I'll place an order tonight and add a message, see what happens


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

Rainbow said:


> This offer is better: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALIFORNI...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2556fc9f73
> 
> i ordered from the above about a month ago,put a note with on my order stating which scents i wanted. it made no difference,as what i received was a random selection of which none were my choices  on contacting them they offered a small refund (just over a quid) but i could have returned at my cost but it wasnt worth it so just accepted the refund.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

what happened to the new trader that were going to be selling car smellies? nothing ever come from them when they spoke of doing some deals for us


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just ordered 6 x cherry but have asked if I can have a golden state delight & strawberry to replace two of them.
Will let you know what they say.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

It's a shame these are not the Organic Spill Proof


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Damn! I didn't know you could choose!!! Ahh well the cherry is my favourite anyway  

Bubblegum was my fave however I don't find this as strong as it once was. 

Another good one is the fresh linen, however it doesn't last long. 

Melon / grape are a NO.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just got a message back saying they couldn't choose the fragrances I asked for, sorry 
Oh well I'm sharing with someone at work so not too bothered.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Just got a message back saying they couldn't choose the fragrances I asked for, sorry
> Oh well I'm sharing with someone at work so not too bothered.


No need to apologize surely, whether 6 of the same or 6 random ones,its still a good deal.
Thanks for posting
Mike


----------



## Pearson90 (Sep 4, 2013)

Coronado cherry is the one to have, last for weeks and smells great, I change the one in my car every 5/6 weeks and even after that it still smells fresh if you keep rotating the pads.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

My Coronado cherry lasted about 3+ months ! It's awesome and I recommend it :thumb:


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Damn! Wish I'd have seen this thread earlier! Thanks anyways.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

I put my old ones on the rads indoors heats them up to get the last of the smell out....have also put cg new car smell on the pads for further life...


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

Just Ordered mine Bubble Gum for me.
Good Find.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep great find, just ordered six Cherry, 'bout the one I've settled on.
When they become a bit tired in the car I stick them in the dyson, smell out the house while you 'hoover'


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

kenny wilson said:


> Yep great find, just ordered six Cherry, 'bout the one I've settled on.
> When they become a bit tired in the car I stick them in the dyson, smell out the house while you 'hoover'


Good idea....shall give that a go..:thumb:


----------



## Boris (Oct 7, 2008)

Good deal this, have just ordered mine....


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Had my "cherry's" for a couple of weeks now, they are great, got one in the loo, another in the car, the girlfriend has nicked 2, and I've given one to a m8, we've got them turned right down, as they can overpower if opened all the way!!


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

They are brilliant & seem to last forever!


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow they seem to be great, I need to try them!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Boy was I surprised yesterday!! had cause to visit Halfrauds, where I spied pots of this same scents for sale at the till for £3'95 per pot!! boy am I glad I bought all my "cherries" from the link on the Bay!! Many thanks again Natalie!! :thumb:


----------

